# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Inception iPhone app lets you 'control' your dreams - Metro

## Dream Guide Team

Metro*Inception iPhone app lets you 'control' your dreams**Metro*After watching the film, Bebek looked into *lucid dreaming*. This is where the sleeper realises they are dreaming and can take conscious control of their actions, like being able to fly or use magic powers. The Dreams Controller app plays a number of *...***

----------


## Djadanny

I tried it and it reacts to movement etc... It's weird, sometimes it will play the Inception music that's nice and soft, then you'll hear horrible loud noises which wake you up. 
Not sure about it helping you to have lucid dreams though, just nice to go to sleep with.

----------

